# Diff-Messung - Anzeige an Visu



## HaSchi (3 Dezember 2008)

Um die aufwendigen Isolationsmessungen zu reduzieren, will ich als
Ersatzmessung Differenzstrommessungen einbauen. Warnmeldungen
will ich als Digitalsignal auf die SPS aufschalten. Den aktuellen Differenzstrom will ich auf unser bestehenden Visu-System aufschalten.
Für das ganze System (Diff-Messung, SPS, Visu) sind die Steuerungstechniker (Elektrofachkräfte) zuständig.
Das Visusystem wird bei uns auch als Störmeldesystem in der Abteilung verwendet.
Hat jemand schon sowas ähnliches eingeführt?
Wurde dies von der BG und der Versicherer als Ersatzmessung anerkannt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Haschi,



HaSchi schrieb:


> Um die aufwendigen Isolationsmessungen zu reduzieren, will ich als Ersatzmessung Differenzstrommessungen einbauen...


Du meinst einen FI-Schalter? Wo fließt bitte bei einem nicht geerdetem System ein Fehlerstrom? Diese Sparmaßnahmenidee hatten schon andere  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## INST (4 Dezember 2008)

*Diff - Messung*

Hallo Haschi,

schau dir mal das an:

http://www.bender-de.com/wocms.php?siteID=109

Die Fa. Bender ist sehr kompetent auf dem Gebiet der Anlagenüberwachung. 
Ob man den Diff-Strom extern anzeigen kann weiß ich nicht, die Geräte selber haben aber eine sehr gute Anzeige mit verschiedenen Ausgängen.

Gruß
INST


----------



## HaSchi (14 Dezember 2008)

> Ob man den Diff-Strom extern anzeigen kann weiß ich nicht, die Geräte selber haben aber eine sehr gute Anzeige mit verschiedenen Ausgängen.


Die Fa. Bender, hab ich bereits in Einsatz. Die Anzeige des Diff-Stroms geht. Es geht eigentlich nur darum, hat jemand Erfahrung mit VDS und BG - ob diese die Messung als Eratzmessung statt Isolationsmessung alle 4 Jahre.


----------



## TimoK (15 Dezember 2008)

Da würde ich doch einfach mal bei der BG bzw. VdS nachfragen! Bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich gerade beim VdS ganz gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, dass die auf Fragen etc. sehr kompetent reagieren.

Dann bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, im Idealfall hast du das noch schriftlich!

Gruss
Timo


----------



## INST (15 Dezember 2008)

*Diff - Messung*

Erfahrungen mit BG bzw. VDS zu diesem Thema:

BG: Bezieht sich auf die VDE und sagt VDE - Normen zeigen Wege, wie die erforderlichen Schutzziele zu erreichen sind. Daher kann die Ersatzstrommessung eine Alternative zur Iso. - Prüfung sein. Er führt dann noch einige Argumente gegen die Ersatzstrommessung auf (Messung einer vektoriellen Stromsumme und den stromverhältnissen in der Anlage usw.).
Fazit: Prüfen ob Iso. - Prüfung doch nicht möglich ist.

VDS: Prüfen kann immer nur im Rahmen des Machbaren möglich sein und die Ableitstrommessung ist hierbei immer eine gute und machbare Alternative. Zeitlich begrenzte Messungen im Rahmen der Wiederholungsprüfungen reichen aus.

So jetzt such Dir was aus. Es ist wie immer, der Elektriker ist der A.  

Mein Vorschlag: Stetzt Euch mit einem Sachverständigen (TÜV oder VDS) zusammen und erstellt einen Ablauf für Euere Verhältnisse. 
Es kostete zwar einiges aber Du hast eine Unterschrift von einem "Profi" und das zählt zum Schluss.

Gruß
INST


----------



## sps-koka (16 Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Wir haben diese Diif-Strom-Messungen in 2 Anlagen eingebaut. Die Geräte haben Relaisausgang und einen Stromasugang (irgendwas mit Mycroampere, dann wandeln wir es in 4-20mA)
Zu Thema BG u.s.w. ein Auszug aus BGV A3:



> Die Forderungen sind für ortsfeste elektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittel z.B. auch erfüllt, wenn diese von einer Elektrofachkraft ständig überwacht werden.
> Ortsfeste elektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittel gelten als ständig überwacht, wenn sie kontinuierlich
> 
> – von Elektrofachkräften instandgehalten
> ...


(1B und 1C sind die ortsveränderliche Geräte)

Da wir eigene Betriebselektriker haben, bräuchte ich diese Anlagen eigentlich nicht mehr prüfen.

Schwierig wird es, Den Alarmwert für Differenzstrom festzulegen, den meine Erfahrungen zeigen, dass es stark von verbauten Aggregaten abhängt (FU's, Beleuchtung, Klimageräte, Server, USV u.s.w.)


----------

